
Why are gas prices so high in California? - DrScump
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/11/01/why-are-gas-prices-so-high-in-california/
======
DrScump
The pie chart may not reflect the big fuel tax increase that began today[0].

[0] [http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-
alert...](http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-
alert/article147437054.html)

[http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-gas-tax-
increase-p...](http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-gas-tax-increase-
political-battle-20171031-story.html)

------
DrScump
This version, different but by the same author, is on the front page of
Wednesday's print edition:

[http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/31/pump-bump-
california-d...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/31/pump-bump-california-
drivers-to-pay-12-cents-more-per-gallon-starting-wednesday/)

